# Patrol Response to an Active Shooter Instructor School



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Patrol Response to an Active Shooter Instructor School
Date: April 19th & 20th, 2006
Location: Mt. Ararat High School, 73 Eagles Way, Topsham, Maine 04086
_Class: 8:00am to 5pm Registration 7:30-8:00am on first day_
Tuition: $150 per officer

This two (2) day, 16-hour instructor course will cover techniques for responding to an active shooter situation in a school, office/commercial building or any large physical structure. Complete list of topics available on website, e-mail or fax.

*Student comments from previous classes:*
"Well done" "Excellent" "Superb - worth the money" "Great instructors"
100% of students would recommend this class to other officers
96% of students rated this class "Excellent" or "Very Good"
Students include Mass supervisors, detectives & officers

The instructor cadre from the Maine Public Safety Training Consultants will include: Bill Collins, Rob Lane and Marty Rinaldi. Resume are available on the website or upon request.

Class size is limited and will be filled on a first come first serve basis. Last class filled within several weeks.

To register please send check or purchase order with name, department, address, and contact information to MPSTC, Inc. PO Box 675 Brunswick, Maine 04011 For additional information please visit our website at www.mpstc.com, e-mail [email protected] or call 207-751-3296 / 207-751-3206


----------

